# "Stent's Birdspider" Australian Phlogius sp.



## Steve Nunn (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,
Happy BBQ day 

Adult female _Phlogius sp. Stent's Birdspider_:














Steve


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Steve

Very nice spider, I love the robust thick legs and the hint of blue! :drool: 
These are probably not available here in Europe, are they?

Cheers, Sietse


----------



## Sleepwalkah (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really! Just saw Raven's presentation of australian Ts at Kornwestheim, Germany, and there he said that you would have to pay for a thousand permissions and wait for months if you wanted to bring some of them out of Australia...


----------



## Skuromis (Dec 25, 2006)

Sleepwalkah said:


> Not really! Just saw Raven's presentation of australian Ts at Kornwestheim, Germany, and there he said that you would have to pay for a thousand permissions and wait for months if you wanted to bring some of them out of Australia...


There was already an export of Aussie T's to Europe... And a british guy offered them in Germany as well.

BR, Marc.


----------



## Vys (Dec 25, 2006)

Sleepwalkah said:


> Not really! Just saw Raven's presentation of australian Ts at Kornwestheim, Germany, and there he said that you would have to pay for a thousand permissions and wait for months if you wanted to bring some of them out of Australia...


Which, somewhat ironically, is what the OP did 

Pretty spider. I like the slight olive-black carapace contrast with the darker black of the rest of the body.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 25, 2006)

Sleepwalkah said:


> Just saw Raven's presentation of australian Ts at Kornwestheim, Germany, and there he said that you would have to pay for a thousand permissions and wait for months if you wanted to bring some of them out of Australia...


Hi,
Raven was wrong, although I believe he knows that now  

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Tropical T's (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Steve
That is one of the best post moult pics I have seen of this species. It is a shame the colouration of the setae does not show up, we will have to work on the lighting for that.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Brendan,
I know, it's so hard to show the reddish setae over the blue/black legs. I would have to say my favourite of the real southern Qld _Phlogius_ spp. (as opposed to those northern smaller thin legged representatives [eg:species pq113] in and around Cairns that will end up in the genus too). 

This is perhaps one of the most difficult tarantulas to photograph, they show really strong purple and blue tones in the sunlight, but with the camera it is a LOT harder to capture.

I might add for the others that Brendan is the actual guy who found this species and the new name (once the description is published) will be a patronym in his honor  I'm saying this now because the common name "Stent's Birdspider" will be rellevant to the proposed scientific name once described.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Tropical T's (Dec 26, 2006)

I may have found it Steve :8o :8o :8o but you are too modest as the work put into describing it shall be a credit to you :worship: :worship: . 
If I can get my 4WD to work I shall see what else I can find for you before I head back to Uni.
On the subject of lighting does anyone know how to simulate sunlight in photography to try and bring these colours out?


----------



## ArachnidArmy (Jan 6, 2008)

*simulated sunlight*



Tropical T's said:


> I may have found it Steve :8o :8o :8o but you are too modest as the work put into describing it shall be a credit to you :worship: :worship: .
> If I can get my 4WD to work I shall see what else I can find for you before I head back to Uni.
> On the subject of lighting does anyone know how to simulate sunlight in photography to try and bring these colours out?


  Probably your best bet to simulate sunlight is to use white LED lights.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve those are amazing pics!is that by any chance the mother of the slings that were imported to the usa?
im raising up 2 bloodlines of this species currently and i love them.there growing very fast and i cant wait until they start to show adult coloring.great spiders


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 6, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Steve those are amazing pics!is that by any chance the mother of the slings that were imported to the usa?


Hi,
She was one of the two mother's involved in the shipment of young  

Steve


----------



## sick4x4 (Jan 8, 2008)

steve besides your PM's being full lol....how does this T compare in size with some of the others....and how does it compare in color contrasts with the crassipes, pg113 and sarina....thanks wayne


----------

